# Placa quemada de una plancha de pelo



## EddRoses (Abr 26, 2012)

Hola muy buenas noches comunidad; me dieron a reparar una plancha de pelo marca REVLON, según el cliente, la plancha hizo un corto por dentro y no prende, entonces comencé a desarmar la plancha y me encontré con que un transistor estaba quemado en la misma parte donde se encuentra carbonizada la placa, ademas también el regulador de temperatura, se encontraba un poco de color negro( es necesario cambiarlo; ¿con esos rasgos físicos?)

¿Se puede volver a hacer la placa?, ¿No se requiere alguna propiedad fisica o quimica de la placa, para esta plancha?, o bien , estas se pueden comprar ya echas con el distribuidor; eso si, que me saldría mejor.

Gracias por su atencion 

P.D Tengo conocimientos medios de electrónica ;estoy estudiando esta especialidad, y no soy demasiado experto.


----------



## jmgm (Abr 29, 2012)

no es necesario hacer otra placa,simplemente sustituye los componentes quemados por otros iguales(mas barato y menos calentamiento de cabeza)


----------

